# testen ob Datum schon erreicht ist



## TJ (28. Aug 2013)

Hi Leute,

Ich weiß, das ist kein JS Forum, aber hier trotzdem mal eine Frage:

Ich möchte eine Funktion schreiben, die ein übergebenes Datum mit dem aktuellen vergleicht und zurückgibt, ob das übergebene schon erreicht ist (also <= ist) oder nicht.

Habe schon ein paar Ansätze dazu gefunden, aber nie einen, der bei mir funktioniert hat.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre cool!

Vielen Dank und Grüße

TJ


----------



## SpeedyGonzales (28. Aug 2013)

Ne einfache Suchanfrage in Google erschlägt dich doch förmlich mit Lösungen. Wenn du ein spezifischeres Problem hast, dann poste es einfach direkt. Aber eigentlich solltest du da schon gut alleine rechtkommen.


----------



## TJ (28. Aug 2013)

Ok, das ist peinlich.
Hab nochmals gegooglet und meinen Code mit dem gefundenen verglichen.
Gleiche Lösung, aber falsche Variable verwendet...
Tut mir Leid!

Closed


----------



## SpeedyGonzales (28. Aug 2013)

Kein Problem, Lösung gefunden, alles gut.


----------

